
Snowden revelations have been 'good and bad' for business, says Huawei CEO - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/apr/23/snowden-revelations-business-huawei-ceo
======
higherpurpose
Huawei and Cisco/Netgear (which was recently discovered to _intentionally_
hide a backdoor [1]) hardware should be considered malicious and dangerous,
and therefore we need to:

#1 - not rely on a few big players in networking equipment anymore, and
instead focusing on helping smaller ones grow, preferably from Europe (not UK,
though)

#2 - we need to pressure them and demand from them to have open source
firmware on their equipment. Not open source? Not going to have my business
then. This should be an unshakable principle going forward, especially from
large government institutions, but also from end-users.

[1] - [http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/04/easter-egg-dsl-
route...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/04/easter-egg-dsl-router-patch-
merely-hides-backdoor-instead-of-closing-it/)

